# Size and strength gains seem to have stopped?



## danram (Apr 12, 2011)

Right.. iv been bodybuilding for about 2 years now in a serious way, but i have hit a point where my strength hasnt gone up in a few months now and neither has my size gains, i eat like a bear and train hard 5 times a week i was wondering if anyone has any tips to mix up my routine or shcok my body again, i train in this order currently

chest/tris

back

shoulders

bis

legs

off

off


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

firstly why do you have a seperate day just for biceps? they are the smallest of all of those muscle groups. stick biceps with triceps and leave chest on its own.

you need a progressive strength routine if you want to increae your strength. you may be training hard but if you arent really concentrating on increasing wither weight or reps every week you will inadvertantly stay at the same level.

the best strength gains i got was from this training plan:

http://monstersupplements.com/blog/general-2/ac-s-mass-gain-workout.html

It worked for me and is quite different to what you are doing now so i recommend giving it a go.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Defo worth switching things up! Routine and exercises. What's ur stats mate?


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

how many exercises and sets do you do for each workout on average?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Change your rep ranges, change rest periods, try rest / pause sets, change your routine. Are you sure your eating enough calories?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Try training just 3 times a week so you get rest between all sessions.


----------



## danram (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replys,

AC just checked out that workout, it is very different but id be willing to give that a go

in reply to you Jack92 on average i do about 6 exersizes each with 3 sets to failure

I way just over 13 stone, and am benching 80kg for about 4 reps at heaviest...I seem to have body changes very fast and can lose and gain weight easily, but at the minuite ive deffinately hit a wall!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

there are many different traing methods out there trying anything new should work i.e.:

GVT

3 day push pull leg split

HIT

and so on....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Wardy21 said:


> Try training just 3 times a week so you get rest between all sessions.


+1

You could try taking a couple of weeks off and then start back up with a 3 day split like a push/pull/legs routine. It's all about training harder and then resting.


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

Wardy21 said:


> Try training just 3 times a week so you get rest between all sessions.


I did this and it meant i could train with so much more intensity and the extra days resting and eating, i blew up from training like this.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

stedebs24 said:


> Sounds like a plateau mate, change your routine round and you'll be fine.
> 
> Chest/bi's
> 
> Shoulders/tri's ect...


^^x2 mate...I do something similair and it works...also take a week off if you have too


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Firstly, you say you eat like a bear but if you are staying the same weight (not adding fat or muscle) then you are simply not eating enough... log your diet on myfitnesspal.com for a few weeks to get some idea of the calories you are eating (and how many come from protein).

Secondly, change your training. As you can see from the above posts there are many ways you can do that... 5x5, gvt, periodisation, push/pull/legs etc. For starters I would personaly recomend periodisation (one week high reps lower weight, next week low reps higher weight).

Out for interest, what is your squat and deadlift (just to compare to your bench).


----------



## danram (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks guys ill try all that...also i have an issue with dislocating shoulders, which means i cant squat as that position is what nocks them out of position or do shoulder press behind the head, i was wondering what other exersizes can work these muscles?


----------



## danram (Apr 12, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Firstly, you say you eat like a bear but if you are staying the same weight (not adding fat or muscle) then you are simply not eating enough... log your diet on myfitnesspal.com for a few weeks to get some idea of the calories you are eating (and how many come from protein).
> 
> Secondly, change your training. As you can see from the above posts there are many ways you can do that... 5x5, gvt, periodisation, push/pull/legs etc. For starters I would personaly recomend periodisation (one week high reps lower weight, next week low reps higher weight).
> 
> Out for interest, what is your squat and deadlift (just to compare to your bench).


sorry just saw this reply, my deadlift is 110kg at max, but i do 80 again on burn out. as my reply above tho i cannot squat due to shoulders


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Hack squats + heavy legpress if you cant squat.

Dumbell shoulder press or military press instead of press behind neck


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

danram said:


> Thanks guys ill try all that...also i have an issue with dislocating shoulders, which means i cant squat as that position is what nocks them out of position or do shoulder press behind the head, i was wondering what other exersizes can work these muscles?


Can you do front squats with arms crossed? Dumbell lunges are also a great exercise and leg press.

Behind the neck presses are not recommended for most people. Can you do presses in front of your face? If not then maybe presses on an incline bench set as steep as is comfortable for your shoulder.


----------



## midlands_gymfreak (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like some time focusing on 5x5 could do you some good. Get some big lift's in should help bulky you up.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I am on my last week of GVT. Although i am not a bodybuilder per say i have actually had a long time off and was using this routine to shock the muscles back into growth. Its a 6 week routine and so far i have gained 7 pounds naturally and strength has gone up. It is hard and time consuming but it works, light weights, 50-60% 1rm for 10 sets of 10 reps but you could go the opposite into almost a powerlifting routine where you perform your 1rm on each exercise doing this for 1-2 months. You could also chuck in a few static holds to your normal routine but generally if its not working then do something else.

I am running a journal at the moment so if you fancy a look to get an idea then click on my name and go through threads started to see. Also a week off may benifit you


----------



## JoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2007)

Wardy21 said:


> Try training just 3 times a week so you get rest between all sessions.


I'd totally echo this too. I was doing 5 days a week and little or no cardio for a while. My gains stalled, I felt like crap and I started not looking forward to sessions

3 day split program, compounds wherever possible, intensity high, form over weight, mix up weeks so one week 4 x 10 lower weight for size then next week 5 x 5 for strength. Drop sets, super sets, super slows etc

On your off days maybe do some cardio like swimming, running, cycling. Not only do I look and feel better it helps with muscle recovery IMO


----------

